# Poor lost dog.. And horrible people



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

I just wanted to vent a bit here, I'm sorry. 
Where I live in South Carolina people don't seem to care about their larger pets, particularly dogs.. 
Our neighbors think we are weird because all 4 dogs stay in the house with us. (3 of them were rescues from.. Pretty much our backyard)
They were also amazed that our oldest dog was 17 (we sadly had to have him put down a few weeks ago, as he was suffering and started having seizures )
They thought dogs only live for about 3 years (they don't give heartworm meds or any vet care, really)
I just got stuck talking to a neighbor who came over to ask for fresh eggs. I lied and said we didn't have any, the only time they even speak to us without being rude is when they want eggs and at this point I'd rather throw them in the field for fertilizer. I can't even walk MY dogs past their home because all the dogs try to attack mine. (They have about 8 dogs running around.. I guess 7 now.  )
'Animal control' is ridiculous.. They tell you to shoot a bothersome dog.
Most of these animals are just desperate for food.

I didn't want to be TOO rude because.. I've heard rumors these people have poisoned animals before and I'm not risking mine. 

So I asked how she was and the woman very cheerfully told me she was excited that her dog had finally gotten hit by a car and now she could have a puppy again. I just stared at her, like.. Seriously?? I wanted to hit her. Honestly, it was VERY hard to stop myself from going at her or at least screaming at her.

Instead I told her to please just bring her dog to me or leave me a note in my mailbox, if she gets 'sick' of her new dog. 

We can't afford to take every dog in, and our house won't survive more dogs inside.. Just makes me think we need to push up our plans for a building with dog kennels in our other field.. Move some dogs back north I guess.. It's mostly pit bulls and most of them are sweet as pie as soon as they realize you have cookies for them and not a gun.

I loved seeing my dogs as puppies but I loved them even more when they got older and became a real friend and family member.. They are still adorable, even as adults !
How can these 'people' 'feel' it's okay to only care about cute babies.. 
I really hope karma catches up to them, this just breaks my heart.
Sorry!! Just.. Thought maybe some other animal lovers could toss a few thoughts out into the world for that poor dog, who is much certainly in a better place now.


- Sarah


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

These people are what's wrong with the world. Good for you for having common sense and a kind heart. I'm so disgusted I'm at a loss for words right now and I'm about shaking with rage. I truly hope these foul scum get what they deserve.

Have you checked around for ways you could report them for animal cruelty?


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes but there doesn't seem to be any law around here saying the dogs must be properly contained. (We have a huge yard with a chain-link fence, because we have dogs!)
Basically the 'animal control' just says if the dog is on your property you are allowed to shoot it. They don't seem to understand that we aren't looking to 'get rid' of the dogs, and that we are more concerned with the neighbors dogs breeding constantly and seeing these poor things dead in the road or just suddenly 'gone'. 
One of them asked me for a rooster months ago and I said no.. He had mentioned ****fighting to me when we first moved in (2 years ago) and I remembered. ( I stopped speaking to him and left my poor fiancé talking to him alone I was so angry)


- Sarah


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

What.the.HECK! 

That is terrible.


----------



## JimmayAnne (Feb 9, 2012)

I know several people that (I kid you not) have had at least 5 different dogs in a year. They get one, get rid of it, get another and so on and so forth. Seriously? You got rid of the one, why can you all the sudden have another months later? Makes me angry.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

That's terrible, it's like when i was on Craigslist today. Someone put up a warning don't sell to these people poster thing. Apparently they had sold there dog to these people warning them it was very energetic, and when the people brought the dog home they realized it was to energetic for them so they called the owner back and the owner said she would fined a new home for the dog. 2 days latter she called the people who had bought the dog from her because she found a new home for him and the people who had bought the dog had let it go in to the wild because she didn't get back to them fast enough and now there looking for a new dog.


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

It's just horrible stuff, I don't understand.


----------



## JeffX (Feb 9, 2014)

That's horrible. My bulldog is approaching seven years old and I can't imagine life without him. Who would be happy that their dog was hit by a car? If you don't want your dog, why can't you find a new home for it?


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

I agree, that's why I told her to just please bring it to me next time. 
There is only one 'no kill' shelter anywhere near here and they foster dogs out without doing much snooping into the foster person's situation, seems the dogs end up worse off than before. (This is how we got our other Jack Russell, foster family was awful, a family member brought her home and then she came to live with us.
I think some places go overboard with the hoops they make you jump through to adopt, but this one clearly needs a few more hoops. 
I'm assuming the dog wasn't brought to a 'normal' shelter because then they would feel they were actually responsible for the animals death.. as opposed to an 'accident' 

-Sarah


----------

